# Do shrimp eat yeast?



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

I have baker yeast to feed daphnia culture. Cherry shrimp don't eat live daphnia. Do they eat yeast?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

No, not directly. Cherry shrimps are not filter feeders like daphnia.
You can add yeast or nutritional yeast into your homemade shrimp food though.


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

Are you sure that cherry shrimp don’t filter feed? Why are they constantly flipping their front legs to circulate water into their mouths? They spend more time flipping than moving around to graze.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

they aren't "circulating water" into their mouth they are eating  and cleaning themselves.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, pretty sure they are not filter feeders. Some shrimps are where their arms are modified for that purpose, like a bamboo shrimp.


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

Bottom-picking shrimp probably eat settled yeast particles, especially when it sticks to fish food and decaying plant matter.


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

Dry yeast is ingredient in many high quality fish food. Baker yeast is alive, and I don’t know where it goes into water. Will the yeast revive and swim or drift around to find sugar source in a planted tank and turn into alcohol, or it just get eaten by normal tank micros. I don’t think yeast pellets will settle passively to the bottom. I use yeast to feed daphnia culture and seed diy co2, and it quicly turns milky in water.


----------

